# Cooking with beer!



## sw2geeks (Aug 24, 2011)

I have been on a cooking with beer binge lately. Made a Beer Crust Pizza a couple of weeks ago. Last week I made a Beer Can Chicken.


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 24, 2011)

Steve,

The first link did not work but the second worked fantastically. That beer can chicken looks quite amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 24, 2011)

To say it with Julia: I love cooking with beer, sometimes I even put it into the food 

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Aug 24, 2011)

I sometimes pour beer diluted with water into the bottom of a broiler pan when cooking chicken thighs or thick pork chops. One my favorite beer based dishes is Carbonnade Flamandes.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 25, 2011)

Beerbraised shortribs was a huge turning point for me and cooking. I was just amazed that I could cook something that tasted that good. It was one of the Chef Instructers favorite recipes and I was hooked big time. So much that the rest of my time in school was focused on beer and food that on graduation the instructers where asking when I was opening a brew pub.

Beer and food still dominate my food experiences today and I have no intention of ever stopping


----------



## toek (Aug 25, 2011)

I beer my bolognese, the kids love it


----------



## stevenStefano (Aug 25, 2011)

I make chilli with beer, it tastes amazing


----------



## ecchef (Aug 25, 2011)

Best carne asada I ever had was marinated in and basted with beer.

+1 on the short ribs, DC. I do mine in Porter & Port. Quite yummy!


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry about the bad link on the beer pizza. Hopefully this one works.http://www.dfw.com/2011/08/15/494033/grilled-pizza-with-rahr-beer-crust.html
Think I am going to do beer brats this weekend.


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 25, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> Beerbraised shortribs was a huge turning point for me and cooking. I was just amazed that I could cook something that tasted that good. It was one of the Chef Instructers favorite recipes and I was hooked big time. So much that the rest of my time in school was focused on beer and food that on graduation the instructers where asking when I was opening a brew pub.
> 
> Beer and food still dominate my food experiences today and I have no intention of ever stopping


 
Will have to try Beer braising some shortribs here when it gets a little cooler.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 25, 2011)

O.k. Guys, stop teasing. I want recipes and/or pictures. 

Stefan


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 25, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> O.k. Guys, stop teasing. I want recipes and/or pictures.
> 
> Stefan


 
LOL! +1


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 25, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> O.k. Guys, stop teasing. I want recipes and/or pictures.
> 
> Stefan



Here are a couple of pictures of the Beer pizza crust.












There are more pictures and recipe here.

And here are a couple of Beer Can Chicken.











With more pictures and recipe here.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 25, 2011)

Foil hat to protect from the black helicopter mind control rays?


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 25, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Foil hat to protect from the black helicopter mind control rays?



LOL! top was starting to brown to fast.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Aug 26, 2011)

sw2geeks said:


> LOL! top was starting to brown to fast.


 From the _black helicopter mind control rays_


----------



## ecchef (Aug 26, 2011)

That pizza looks friggin' great! Can you FedEx me a slice?


----------



## goodchef1 (Aug 26, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> Beer and food still dominate my food experiences today and I have no intention of ever stopping



Beer battered chicken/shrimp were extremely popular awhile back, makes for a very crunchy yet fluffy texture. I still brine my ribs and whole chickens with it.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 26, 2011)

Beer battered fish has been a go-to recipe for a long time and for the same reason. Hell, you can even mix beer with Bisquick and come up with a tasty fish batter.


goodchef1 said:


> Beer battered chicken/shrimp were extremely popular awhile back, makes for a very crunchy yet fluffy texture. I still brine my ribs and whole chickens with it.


----------



## sw2geeks (Aug 26, 2011)

******* said:


> Beer battered fish has been a go-to recipe for a long time and for the same reason. Hell, you can even mix beer with Bisquick and come up with a tasty fish batter.


 
Bisquick beer batter... Sounds interesting. Might have to give that a try.


----------



## jmforge (Aug 27, 2011)

Bisquick is kind of like the WD40 of low budget cookery.:biggrin:


sw2geeks said:


> Bisquick beer batter... Sounds interesting. Might have to give that a try.


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 4, 2011)

More Beer cooking, this time brats!
















More pics and recipe here.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 4, 2011)

Lovely images!


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 5, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Lovely images!


 
Thanks!


----------



## ecchef (Sep 5, 2011)

Hell yeah! I love that shot of the chiles. Mind if I use it as wallpaper?


----------



## sw2geeks (Sep 5, 2011)

ecchef said:


> Hell yeah! I love that shot of the chiles. Mind if I use it as wallpaper?


 
Thanks, send me your email address and I will send you a larger version for a wallpaper.


----------

